# Lightroom export to PC via Homegroup Windows 10



## azpix (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello,

I just set up my two pc's via Homegroup. Both run windows 10. 

I am trying to export from pc #1 (where lightroom resides) to a specific folder on pc #2. I have all the setting set up to export the to the file. When I hit export, i get a message box tittle "Export Results" that states "some export operations were not performed"

The photos did not export to pc#2. 

Any suggestions on how to fix this???
ThankS!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 17, 2017)

Just as an experiment, can you use Windows Explorer to copy some random file from PC #1 to that folder on PC #2? I'm wondering if you need to set permissions to allow the copy.


----------

